# Convenant Eyes



## Estimator1960 (Jun 3, 2008)

How do I defeat "covenant eyes". software that monitors what internet sites are visited?


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

My research indicates that this is an accountability program which is *installed voluntarily* for a small amount of fee - not a malware or security risk.


----------



## Estimator1960 (Jun 3, 2008)

Amateur: Yes, that's what "covenant eyes" is....but I feel it's unfair as it's part of my job to use internet daily. How can I defeat it? We use a DSL high speed connection.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As it's not your own computer, the company can install whatever software it likes to restrict and monitor its staff.

You could try telling your boss that you don't think it's fair, but the forum rules don't allow us to help you bypass these restrictions.



> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.


----------

